# 50,000 configuration



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming , movies , downloading
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes am open
3. What is your MAX budget?
A:53k
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:no
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500 gb
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:dunno
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:no assembler
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:next 10 -15 days
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:no dont need usb3 n stuff
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:a expensive mobo
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Mumbai wanna buy frm here only
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: wanna spend 3k on mousepad and headphone ... dont need kboard , ups , speakers ....

sorry double posted mistakenly


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

Here goes your config:

*AMD Phenom II x6 1090TBE (6 core, 3MB L2, 6 MB L3)@ 11.6k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
Kingaton 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
Sapphire HD6850 @ 11.4K
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 gaming mouse @ 1.2k
Sennheiser Headphones HD 201 @ 1.21K*


Total 52.71K


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

arent 6 cores used for graphic stuff i wan a gaming pc...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

1090T is also very good in gaming as it is clocked @ 3.2 GHz


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

y not spend less on phenom x4s or i5 750


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

i5 760 is just a little ahead of 1090T in gaming. But in other applications 1090T is better. Another thing is day by day all kind of software are getting highly multithreaded and a 6 core processor is a better future proof option. 
AMD motherboard prices are also lower and @ 6K you are getting SATA 3, USB 3 etc.
Another thing is although you've mentioned that no plan for over clock, 1090T is a hell of a overclocker and with the stalk cooler 3.6 GHz is not a problem. Using AMD overdrive utility you can overclock it from Windows, no need to go to BIOS.
So a better choice altogether.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

then i have to compromise on gfx card n not get hd 6870.... i dont rly care for usb 3 and  SATA 3...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

Then why didn't you mention that you need a HD 6870? I could have change my suggestion then.
Intel options:
Intel Core i5 750 @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
Power Color HD 6870 @ 14.5K

Now I think everything is within your budget.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

gotta amd config wit hd 6870 within budget??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

yes I have.
Just changing the CPU
Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.4 GHz @ 7.7K

Add the extra 4K budget to your graphics card. Done.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

and do i need to put extra fans in the nzxt gamma??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

Depends upon your usage. If you are a hard core gamer, gaming for several hours or overclocking then putting extra fan will always help.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

kk will put 1 on top n one side ...


----------



## mumblehere (Dec 16, 2010)

if u get phenom 965, 955, u most likely will end up getting a discrete cpu cooler in future. so 2k loss. u can put that in i5 760, which is far better than above cpus, provided gaming is ur primary concern.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

mumblehere, from where you get that piece of information..may I know?

Some of the Phenom II 955 has a loud stalk cooler n it has been reported by some of our forum members, but Phenom II 965... It is one of the coolest design and can get past 3.6 Ghz easily without any extra cooling.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

nice n will i get this AMD overdrive with the processor or will have to dwnload??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

Along with the processor, no one provides any software as for a software to run you need other compatible components. You have to download it from amd SITE. It has a very good guide also. Overclocking a Black edition processor is really very easy using AMD Overdrive.


----------



## blagame (Dec 16, 2010)

and watbout PSU will i need anything more than a corsair VX550 ??


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 16, 2010)

vx550 should be fine for 6870


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

@blagame

Go for the i5 750 or 760 according to your budget alongwith a 6870. Much powerful than phenom 2 x4's, and are very cool thermally owing to lesser TDP. They are also great overclockers. 

In fact i5 760 is the recommended gaming cpu across all categories mentioned by tomshardware.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2010)

vickybat, I've already suggested a Core i5 760 based solution along with HD 6870.


----------



## blagame (Dec 17, 2010)

AMD phenom x4 965BE @ 7.7k                                 
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
Kingaton 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
HD6870 @ 14.5K
WD 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550 @ 4.6k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 gaming mouse @ 1.2k
Sennheiser Headphones HD 201 @ 1.21K 



TOTAL = 50.5K


Intel Core i5 750 @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
Power Color HD 6870 @ 14.5K
Kingaton 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
WD 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550 @ 4.6k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 gaming mouse @ 1.2k
Sennheiser Headphones HD 201 @ 1.21K 

TOTAL = 51.3k  

i need 2 fans and a mousepad could ull suggest those and state the price???


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 17, 2010)

whats your budget for the fans and mouse pad?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 17, 2010)

U will get cm 120 mm fans for 400 each..as for mousepad the steelseries start at 350 rs..
Also 750 runs a tad bit slower than 760..as 760 was the upgraded version..so would suggest u to go with 760..
Also logitech mx518 is quite small size..and the extra buttons won't do u much good in gaming as they are helpful only in few games..it also has a dpi of 1800 which is good..but more dpi will always be better for gaming..especially in FPS titles..
Speaking on personal exp razer abyssus is real good..it has a dpi of upto 3500..u can manually adjust it..its quite big that it fits well in ur hands..and smooth too..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah but 750 is some 1.5k cheaper and can be overclocked to i5 760 levels. 760 simply has
higher clock speed than 750 and rest are same. So it performs a tad better out of the box.


----------



## blagame (Dec 17, 2010)

kk thanx


----------



## blagame (Dec 19, 2010)

these rates i got frm prime ABGB 

AMD phenom x4 965BE  
ASUS M4A88TD EVO @ both 14,150 
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2400
HD6870 @ 15k
WD 500GB 7200.12 @ 1750
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 950
Corsair VX550 @ 4850
NZXT GAMMA @ 2100
Benq G2220HD @ 7600
Logitech MX518 gaming mouse @ 1200
Sennheiser Headphones HD 201 @ 1150 + 500 assembling 

Total = Rs 51650 (leaving little margin for mousepad and 2 120mm fans)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

Prices are decent. Not very good but decent.

BTW Corsair 4GB for 2.4k  Cool.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 19, 2010)

The i5 750 is more recommened than x4 965 BE , can the BE be overclocked ?


----------



## blagame (Dec 19, 2010)

yea gonna try bringin the price of vx550 and benq2220 down a few hundreds


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes BE can be OCed and more easily than non-BE ones.


----------

